# Best MUFE products???



## imthebeesknees (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey ladies,
  	So I am pretty new to MUFE as I've only tried their lipsticks and powders.  I am planning on doing a big MUFE haul, so I was wondering what you ladies think are the best products??  Thnx!


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 10, 2011)

I have tired their eyeshadows and HD powder. I recommend it.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 11, 2011)

Their Aqua Creams and their HD Cream Blushes. Absolutely gorgeous, super pigmented, do everything they say they will.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 11, 2011)

I got a sample of their full cover concealer and it works really well for my hyperpigmentation.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Mar 18, 2011)

HD powder for sure, I usually don't care for matte foundations but their mat Velvet is divine. #92 shadow is a must have if you can find it lol. I am also a fan of their HD blushes and Aqua Creams, you can't go wrong there! Have fun, enjoy your haul!


----------



## mistella (Mar 18, 2011)

Soo many..

  	the Aqua liners
  	most of my eyeshadows are Make up for ever
  	Smoky lash mascara
  	HD powder
  	Face & body and HD foundation
  	Aqua creams


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 18, 2011)

Their matte shadows
  	Aqua Smokey Lash
  	Aqua creams
  	Rouge Intense Lipsticks
  	HD Blushes


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 21, 2011)

i just got the moulin rouge lipstick! and i love it! its the best red lipstick ever! my fav mufe product as of now! i just need a proper liner to go with it.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

aqua creams! i can't recommend them enough! they are fabulous on the eyes, lips or cheeks (depending on colour!) and last all day!


----------



## cheetahpita (Mar 28, 2011)

I completely agree with everyone who's said Aqua Creams - so many different colors, and you don't have to worry about them creasing.  Also, they're super pigmented, so they show up on darker skintones (definite plus for me!).  I've tried their HD foundation, and the texture feels pretty good, but none of the shades match me enough to use it.


----------



## JacquiiieM (Apr 1, 2011)

I would definitely recommend the Full Cover concealer.. I use it on my dark circles regularly as well as any spots.. Even used it on tattoos & waterproof  Also I cannot live without their Aqua Eyes pencils.. I use the colour 2L just because black on me is too harsh for day, but any shade really, they're amazing & non-irritating! Especially during the Spring season with my crazy allergies.. Have fun! x


----------



## katred (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm pretty new to MUFE too, but I have a rapidly expanding list. I've always avoided cream shadows, but I hear so many good things about the aqua creams that I may have to check them out. Also good to know that their concealer is a good bet, since the trash bags under my eyes need careful attention.

  	I was looking at their Rouge Artiste lipsticks and there's one- a purple with a blue shimmer- that looks incredible. To say nothing of the gorgeous, dark, satiny colours I absolutely do not need but want anyway...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

katred said:


> I'm pretty new to MUFE too, but I have a rapidly expanding list. I've always avoided cream shadows, but I hear so many good things about the aqua creams that I may have to check them out. Also good to know that their concealer is a good bet, since the trash bags under my eyes need careful attention.
> 
> I was looking at their Rouge Artiste lipsticks and there's one- a purple with a blue shimmer- that looks incredible. To say nothing of the gorgeous, dark, satiny colours I absolutely do not need but want anyway...


  	i always avoided cream shadows too. but these are awesome! i wore the green one today. recently had a shower - all my make up come off apart from that bad boy! and that is after 12 hours of wear too!


----------



## Polaris (Apr 6, 2011)

You should try MUFE's aqua lip pencil in 8C.  It matches so well!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

oh i have that lip pencil! nick got it me for christmas and it is fabulous!!


----------



## cavande (Apr 9, 2011)

My favourite products from MUFE are the Aqua Eyes eyeliners and the HD Foundation. In my opinion, the Aqua Eyes are without a doube the absolute best eyeliners in the market right now.


----------



## leah2412 (May 11, 2011)

Aqua eyes or their HD concealer. Perfect for hiding undereye circles!


----------



## regru (May 15, 2011)

matte foundation


----------



## leah2412 (May 16, 2011)

Just wore the aqua liners this weekend and they are without a doubt #1


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

Sexy violet and blue tutorial - here in the latest specktra youtube tutorial i used MUFE aqua cream in #19 which is one of my faves!


----------



## sinergy (May 23, 2011)

def. the aqua creams and the new aqua liners.


----------



## thebeautybible (May 25, 2011)

Im from the UK so MUFE isn't very available, but I'm going to Vegas in a week so I defo want to pick up a few things from the brand.

  	Im looking forward to checking out their Smokey Lash Mascara, HD foundation, Aqua Cremes and the face and body foundation.


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

Their HD primer (the clear/white one) is awesome, their waterproof brow stuff is great and lasts forever - as does their Full Cover concealer.  I've had my tube of that for like 5 years, and it looks like there isn't a dent in it!  Also, their HD blushers are great!


----------



## mckpoon (May 27, 2011)

lexijojohnson said:


> Their HD primer (the clear/white one) is awesome, their waterproof brow stuff is great and lasts forever - as does their Full Cover concealer.  I've had my tube of that for like 5 years, and it looks like there isn't a dent in it!  Also, their HD blushers are great!



 	what constitutes as a GREAT primer? i tried this one, LORAC and BE, but i didn't notice much of a difference? or have i not tried enough?


----------



## gabi03 (May 27, 2011)

The Aqua Eyes and the Rogue Intense lipsticks. Just pure perfection


----------



## BeautyByRivera (Jul 10, 2011)

My favorite product of theirs if their Smoky Lash Mascara! It gives me the volume I want.


----------



## Babylard (Jul 10, 2011)

loves face and body. I originally purchased it to wear around my bf, who thinks my usual foundation looks thick. it works great for my combo skin which can look flakey from other foundations. I use it with concealer though


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 11, 2011)

[quote name="thebeautybible" url="/forum/thread/174055/best-mufe-products#post_2122981"]	Im from the UK so MUFE isn't very available, 
[/quote]  You can buy MUFE through Guru Makeup Emporium in London.  http://gurumakeupemporium.com


----------



## Rania88 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aqua creams  HD primer  Lab shine Star collection lipgloss


----------



## thebeautybible (Jul 18, 2011)

shellygrrl said:


> http://gurumakeupemporium.com


  	yeah i no. i live in scotland though and i dont like to buy make up online. id end up getting stupid colours I dont actually like. lol. 
  	I wish i had got more when I was in vegas. I only picked up the smoky lash, hd powder and hd foundation


----------



## jennifa (Aug 13, 2011)

I know this post is rather old, but try their star powders and lipstick in P21.  Pearly red shade that looks good on everyone!!  Oh, and their eyeliners are amazing too!


----------



## mama2maddie (Aug 23, 2011)

Face and body foundation


----------



## nixnako (Sep 11, 2011)

I recommend the aqua liner and the rogue artist intense lipsticks


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 12, 2011)

Their matte shadows and the smoky lash mascara are the best!!!!
  	HD foundation was a little let down for me.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 30, 2011)

My favorites are:

  	- Full Cover concealer
  	- HD foundation
  	- Duo Matte powder foundation (use this over you concealer and your redness and pimples will be gone!)


----------



## Romina1 (Nov 1, 2011)

My favourites:

  	-Aqua Creams, I have 4 and they are all great!
  	-Aqua lipliner
  	-Full Cover concealer
  	-Mat Velvet+ foundation

  	The Rouge Intense lipsticks are good, too, especially the darker colours! I found the best black and deep red lipsticks ever!
  	HD foundation is not good enough for my skin, unless I use the primer.


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

Their foundations are my favorite! Love mat velvet for my oily skin.


----------



## allthatmakeup (Mar 3, 2012)

I love MUFE Aqua eyes. It's the only eyeliner that stays almost smudge free on me.


----------



## sss215 (May 23, 2012)

Everything.  They have a lot of gems!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2012)

Right now I'm all about the Aqua Shadow Pencils. Yes many many brands have these sort of pencils, but how many of them offer a matte option? I just grabbed my third one last night! Go get you some!!!!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 7, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Right now I'm all about the Aqua Shadow Pencils. Yes many many brands have these sort of pencils, but how many of them offer a matte option? I just grabbed my third one last night! Go get you some!!!!


     I want like 5 of these pencils. The blue, green, black, the warm orange and something for the inner corner,  might as well get the gray one too!   They are all beautiful


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 7, 2012)

That green one is so insane on the waterline! Love it. I love doing a neutral kind of eye and popping that green on the waterline and it actually stays put! My second fave is the brown one and then the taupe. So amazing.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jun 12, 2012)

The eyesadows are ssssssooooo pigmented!!


----------



## Meryl (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a large selection of the matte eye shadows and find them hard to apply.  I have to learn a new technique... not so much seeping with a brush, more of a patting.  Anyone else?


----------



## sss215 (Jun 16, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Right now I'm all about the Aqua Shadow Pencils. Yes many many brands have these sort of pencils, but how many of them offer a matte option? I just grabbed my third one last night! Go get you some!!!!


   Do these pencils fit in a standard jumbo pencil sharpener.  I have one a jumbo pencil sharpener.  but wondering if i will have to look for something else.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 16, 2012)

Meryl said:


> I have a large selection of the matte eye shadows and find them hard to apply.  I have to learn a new technique... not so much seeping with a brush, more of a patting.  Anyone else?


  You gotta pat the shadows on. You shouldn't have a problem.   





sss215 said:


> Do these pencils fit in a standard jumbo pencil sharpener.  I have one a jumbo pencil sharpener.  but wondering if i will have to look for something else.


  I believe so. I have a mufe double pencil sharpener and it fits in there perfectly. I think the jumbo end of their pencil sharpener is standard jumbo size.


----------



## Meryl (Jun 16, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I believe so. I have a mufe double pencil sharpener and it fits in there perfectly. I think the jumbo end of their pencil sharpener is standard jumbo size.


  	Yes, I'm learning to pat... I'm loving all the MUFE products now... face, eye, everything.  I spent a fortune at Sephora last month.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 17, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I believe so. I have a mufe double pencil sharpener and it fits in there perfectly. I think the jumbo end of their pencil sharpener is standard jumbo size.


  	thanks!


----------



## sinergy (Jun 17, 2012)

shklnyk said:


> Their matte shadows and the smoky lash mascara are the best!!!!
> HD foundation was a little let down for me.


	i was really looking forward to trying the hd foundation and when i used it i wasnt happy with it at all =( maybe the color i ended up with was wrong for me, and maybe i needed to give it more than a few days but i didnt care for it.


  	I love the aqua shadow pencils and  6E is def. one of my faves...also the liquid liners i wear the bright fuschia one all the time and the eyeshadows omg, love love love.


----------



## Meryl (Jun 17, 2012)

What does everyone think of the contouring palette -- the one they call the sculpting kit?  Is it great or just okay?  Also, I'm NW20, is the light one good for me?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 17, 2012)

I loved the sculpting powder. I went through the one I had and didn't buy it again because I don't feel contouring is necessary. It's a really good product, though.


----------



## Ikara (Aug 4, 2012)

The contouring palette works really well, I use it on ALL my photoshoots
  	Their shadows are really nice, specially the matte and satin ones. And I use A LOT their blush colours.
  	I used to love to pieces the HD foundation but I don't think it's for everyone as it can be drying, but looks amazing. It makes my combo skin (dry/oily) even oilier but it looks so nice... haha
  	Aqualiners are fab! I use the navy blue one all the time


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 4, 2012)

How do you folks apply the aqua creams?  Stiff brush, fingers, wha?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 4, 2012)

Fingers. Just like paintpots.


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 29, 2012)

love,love there matte shadows


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

mufe aqua  creams and hd powder


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Oct 7, 2012)

I just got the Matte+Velvet and am in love! Also glad that I don't have to mix foundations when I use this. 
  	I also love their aqua creams and eyeshadows. Besides the MM collection from MAC, I've been gravitating more towards MUFE and a few other brands.


----------



## muabeautysource (Oct 10, 2012)

MUFE have some FANTASTIC products- I agree with what's already been said here. Was going to say, HD Blushes- a dot goes a loooong way and looks fab! Great eyeshadow pigments, love the mascaras, the new Aqua Lips stay on forEVER, and check out #8 ,9, and 10 for stunning Fall Lips. Love the MUFE HD concealer pens and the foundations are great for creating natural yet flawless looking skin. Ooh, and try the Aqua cremes! Wear them alone on lids (eyes, lips and cheeks- depending on the shade), or layer powder eyeshadows on top for a longer lasting finish. Perfect for creating the smoky eye 

  	If you have other makeup/MUFE related questions, feel free to ask me. I love to share tricks and tips


----------



## muabeautysource (Oct 10, 2012)

I love the Sculpting kit! Ask the makeup Artists at the store/counter to match you with the right kit#. I use it all the time. Just use a stiff sable contour brush (rounded, usually short and chubby in shape, or tapered to an angle). I use the brush on the highlight powder first and blend on the peaks of the face (top of cheekbones, center of nose...) then, swipe the contour shade, dust off excess (on the lid- so you can come back for more without waste) and blend, blend, blend well onto the diagonal "C" shape under your natural cheek bones and if needed, on either side of the nose line, and just under the jaw (wherever you want to look smaller/slimmer). Then apply a blush right on top, on the apples of your cheeks, blending up towards top of ears, and with what little's left on your brush- on temples, chin and nose. Sculpted cheeks look great with Fall 2012's berry lips and neutral eyes.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought a MUFE *Mat Velvet + Matifying Foundation *that I found awesome. It covers all my freckles and the red/pink on my cheeks and nose. Sadly, it made me break out. I returned it to Sephora. Too bad since it provided excellent coverage and it was a great match too. Although it did not work for me, I would highly recommend it. 

  	I would appreciate if anyone has any ideas on how to make it work


----------



## michelle37 (Oct 12, 2012)

i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 love mufe shadows!


----------



## quidproquo (Oct 14, 2012)

I've used the Aqua Creams, and they don't seem to work for me.  I've used my finger tips, AND a brush without any luck.  They seem to dry really quickly, and get all smeary and make my eyelids look scaley.  What the heck am I doing wrong?


----------



## quidproquo (Oct 14, 2012)

I've used the Aqua Creams, and they don't seem to work for me.  I've used my finger tips, AND a brush without any luck.  They seem to dry really quickly, and get all smeary and make my eyelids look scaley.  What the heck am I doing wrong?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 14, 2012)

Have you tried your fingers and using just a tiny, tiny bit at a time? You have to work fast, but as long as you don't use a lot, it should work. Also, I find they work better without primer. With a primer, for me, it was hard to blend and dried even faster.


----------



## MarieMary (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree with everything *shontay07108* said! 
  	I would just add that you can apply a very thin layer, and then apply another (and another, etc...) to achieve the desired intensity without using too much product at once.

  	As far as the subject of this topic is concerned, I haven't tried enough products from the brand to decide which one are the best, but I'm very happy about the star powders that I have. I recently ordered 2 more, along with a metal powder, and I can't wait to try them.

  	The Aqua Creams I like on my eyes, or on my cheeks, but I find them a bit too drying on my lips.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 21, 2012)

MarieMary said:


> I agree with everything *shontay07108* said!  I would just add that you can apply a very thin layer, and then apply another (and another, etc...) to achieve the desired intensity without using too much product at once.  As far as the subject of this topic is concerned, I haven't tried enough products from the brand to decide which one are the best, but I'm very happy about the star powders that I have. I recently ordered 2 more, along with a metal powder, and I can't wait to try them.  The Aqua Creams I like on my eyes, or on my cheeks, but I find them a bit too drying on my lips.


  The metal powders are amazing! Hope you like it.


----------



## MarieMary (Oct 22, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> The metal powders are amazing! Hope you like it.


	I'll make sure to come back and leave my impressions.  I hesitated between #2 and #4, but I got #4 in the end. I'm still not sure whether or not it was the right choice.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 22, 2012)

2 is my favorite one. :haha: They're all great, though.


----------



## MarieMary (Oct 23, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> 2 is my favorite one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	#2 must look great on you!
  	Aaaahhh I should have bought them both. It was a very good deal (6€ instead of 19€).  Too late!


----------



## Shantastic (Nov 4, 2012)

MUFE matte shadows are awesome. I would like to try more of their lipsticks. I own the moulin rouge one after trying on a sample.


----------



## 3vins (Nov 6, 2012)

Whenever I wear the HD foundation I get compliments, I 100% think its the foundation!


----------



## MarieMary (Nov 16, 2012)

I finally received my MUFE products!
  	I was afraid metal powder #4 would be too green, but it's actually subtle. It's so intense, I love it!
  	As for the other star powders, #975 is amazing, and I can see myself reach often for #973 for highlighting and layering.


----------



## tash13 (Jan 20, 2013)

Their HD powder is awesome !


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

I am obsessed with their Aquabrow, lip pencils, mat velvet, glitter, star powders, eyeshadows. you know what let me stop because i love literally everything!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2013)

I am KICKING myself for letting the Holodiam Powders slip through my grasp. *sighs* I even still check random Sephoras on the hope that they will one day just turn up.


----------



## lalovesmakeup (Apr 30, 2013)

I love their Aqua Creams, most eyeshadows, (especially #92! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ooh and their metal powders... They're amazing!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 30, 2013)

my recent MUFE fave is aqua cream pot in #20. I've owned it for 2 years but really using the hell out of it these past few weeks


----------



## admmgz (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the Duo Mat powder foundation- unfortunately it's being discontinued


----------



## makeupbymerry (May 5, 2013)

MUFE HD powder and eyeliner are favorite of mine. I also use air brushes of MUFE.


----------



## jetjet (May 6, 2013)

i got their transparent lip liner..it's great! no more bleeding edges


----------



## makeupbymerry (May 7, 2013)

I like the foundation and powder, blush of MUFE especially blush is my favorite.


----------



## julz (Oct 15, 2013)

the lipsticks from the rouge intense what coulours do you recommend


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Aqua cream eyeshadows*
*HD powder*
*Pro Finish powder foundation*
*LE la Bohème palette*


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 31, 2013)

My faves are the Rouge Intense lipsticks and also the Mat lipstick. The pigmentation on those formulas are amazing:eyelove:


----------



## sss215 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm testing out their HD primer in Caramel.   I love that it has a brown tint to it.   I'm also testing their All Mat primer.   I have tried them in the store and they seemed pretty good. i just need a few more days to try them at home.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 3, 2013)

sss215 I used that primer last year to darken a foundation that was a little too light for me. Thanks for reminding me to grab another sample of that. I always forget that I can use that or the yellow to change the color of foundations that don't quite work. I mix them right in. Here I've been on the hunt for a good foundation since I got a tan. I could have just added Caramel to my CoverGirl Queen ADF. *shakeshead*


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 4, 2013)

Been wanting to check out their WP eye liners, they are available in so many colors, its hard to pick.  MAC eyeliners just have not been doing it for me lately, except for Fluidlines and the perm color range there is leaving much to be desired as it is so (boring) limited.


----------



## rabideloise (Nov 5, 2013)

admmgz said:


> I love the Duo Mat powder foundation- unfortunately it's being discontinued


No! They brought it back by popular demand! It's on Sephora.com now and in stores 

  I will also say if you haven't tried the Smoky Lash mascara that it is a hidden gem in MUFE. Everyone is always talking about HD foundation and Aqua Creams but the mascara is probably my favorite thing from MUFE besides Mat Velvet and Duo Mat.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 5, 2013)

Really? That mascara did nothing for my lashes.


----------



## rabideloise (Nov 5, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Really? That mascara did nothing for my lashes.


  Yes, I thought I was the only one who liked it and then someone I work with agreed with me.  It's not my top favorite right now but I'd wear that over DiorShow any day and I'm pretty picky. I hate Smoky Lash Extravagrant, though. I don't understand the big deal...it's disappointing.


----------



## Glam Couture (Nov 14, 2013)

I've never heard of this brand what should I try first?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 14, 2013)

Glam Couture said:


> I've never heard of this brand what should I try first?


  If you love brights I would suggest one of their more popular matte eyeshadows like #92. That was my first MUFE product. I would also suggest taking a look at their aqua collection and their rouge artist lipsticks.


----------



## cocodivatime (Nov 14, 2013)

Glam Couture said:


> I've never heard of this brand what should I try first?


  Also if you are a lipstick gal you MUST try their Intense formula lipstick.  Crazy pigmnented!!  Love them


----------



## kellieho (Dec 3, 2013)

My absolute favourite MUFE product is the Duo Mat Face Powder. Very mattifying and gives good coverage!


----------



## saralyn (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of their lipliners! They stay put all day and it doesn't transfer. You can wear them alone for a matte finish, or under a matching lipstick to intensify and increase the longevity of the color. My favorite everyday color is 1C or 2C, but they have a good range of color, not just nudes


----------



## MissTT (Dec 9, 2013)

That's good to know. I've actually never tried their lip liners. On Saturday I wore their pretty purple lipstick. Wasn't as opaque as it looked though. After lunch I switched to good 'ol Heroine. Today I wore Aqua Rouge #2 Rosewood. Nice nude color. Lasted almost the entire work day. Hardly any residue on my water cup.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 17, 2013)

I love mufe! Their aqua creams are bomb if youre looking for a nice long lasting cream eyeshadow - seriously they last forever, both in the pot and on your eyes, I also swear by their smokey lash mascara..the only high end mascara ive repurchased many times over the years... I havent tried any of their lipsticks yet. their aqua rouges are nice, theyre like a liquid lipstick with a gloss..they are non drying and last forever on the lips.. their foundations were all I would use when I wore foundation & their duo matt powder was nice as well... this post made me realize that ive actually owned a lot of products from them over the years. =O


----------



## Glam Couture (Dec 17, 2013)

How would you rate their lip gloss? Assuming they have lip gloss that is.


----------



## Glam Couture (Dec 17, 2013)

OMG! I'm such a dork! I didn't know MUFE was Makeup Forever....loved their stuff. I had the opportunity to experience it at the makeup show in Orlando in Oct.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 22, 2013)

I do have a gloss from them but I havent actually tried it yet haha. I have sooo much lipgloss I try and finish a few without opening a new one. But Their aqua rouges I have tried. very pigmented. I only have a summer appropriate color though.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 31, 2013)

PrettyKitty said:


> My favorites are:
> 
> - Full Cover concealer
> - HD foundation
> - Duo Matte powder foundation


  Now that I tried more products from them, I would add :

  Aqua Lips (16C, 10C, 17C and 18C are HOT)
  Brushes (210, 304, 106, 140 and 260 are wonderful)
  Aqua Eyes


----------



## xsparrow (Jan 12, 2014)

I really love their HD product range, particularly the HD foundation, the Aqua Shadows and Aqua Creams. I find that their foundations are some of the best (Mat Velvet+ is also another HG!)

  Kind of itching to try their Aqua Lips/Rouges!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jan 15, 2014)

If you do a lot of on location makeup and or special effects i highly highly recommend you getting the flash palette. Its a bit pricey at around $99 but i assure you its money well spent. You can do an entire face with just that one palette its truly a life saver


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

I personally didn't like makeup forever in the beginning because it almost looked like Sephora SAs were getting paid extra from them and always was pushing their products.. 
  but now that I do, 
  I love the Diamond powder, its very pretty; Full coverage concealer is very nice (I've been trying a LOT of concealers lately, this one and hourglass stick concealer seems to blend the best into the skin), mat velvet foundation is awesome if you can find the shade match (which is hard.. the only thing I hate about the foundation is the shade selection), their matte eye shadows are actually nice, and their Liquid eyeliner is honestly the best. its the only eyeliner that stays on my oily eyelids. 
  I don't like their aqua eyes pencil liners because I find that I have to tug and pull.. 
  the primers are okay.. its not terrible, but there are better primers out there.. 
  brushes are okay.. there are better ones out there 
  finishing/setting powder is great, but it doesn't work for everyone.. so its worth a try.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jan 3, 2015)

I was totally unaware of the Artist Liners until this week. I did not try them on the eyes, but the swatches on my hand had incredible staying power. I'm very excited about purchasing a few.


----------



## anditsrobbie (Jan 11, 2015)

The very best product I have ever tried, from anyone,hands down is the MUFE Mist & Fix. An amazing setting spray that ACTUALLY sets your makeup. Completely alcohol free and is truly one of my HG products that I buy 3-4 of at a time.


----------

